# Slingshot Of The Month - June 2013 - Nominations



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of The Month - June 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Sharktooth, by Jefflazerface









http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23731-shark-attack/


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I feel like this one just HAS to be nominated.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23804-a-few-of-my-favorite-things/


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to nominate AntrAxX for this work of art great job .










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23782-16-small-alu-shooter/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I don't care what E~Shot is gonna think ...but this one's gotta go into the contest!!!

I nominate "Heart & Hands" for its beautiful simplicity, top-notch design and great craftsmanship.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23855-heart-hands/#entry296999


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like to nominate Scarface Tom's Wichhunter. A display of outstanding craftmanship, unique in the design and a stunning combination of materials. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23442-the-witchhunter/

Good luck man!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I really like Ash's The Tempest. So here is my nomination.

Ash - The Tempest (In Stripper Heels)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23904-the-tempest-in-stripper-heels/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh boy, this month is a killer again 

To make your choise even harder i´d like to add Tobses Apfelschleuder.

I´d like to nominate him both because of his wonderful craftsmanship and his kindness to send me such a wonderful Slingshot.

I really want to give him a little bit back with this.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23687-appletree-shooter-from-tobse/


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I like this simple natural by Funkysod.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23948-another-natural-finished-today/#entry298625


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

And a very worthy entry indeed! Nominated on behalf of Mr.Green.

Scarface Tom "Chessduck"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23441-the-chessduck/?hl=chessduck


----------

